

The Art of Unpacking (2007) [pdf] - adamnemecek
https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-usa-07/Yason/Whitepaper/bh-usa-07-yason-WP.pdf

======
2510c39011c5
Peter Ferrie has written an encyclopedic book (released in 2011) on Windows
anti-debugging:

[http://pferrie.host22.com/papers/antidebug.pdf](http://pferrie.host22.com/papers/antidebug.pdf)

Pretty cool stuff...

------
bsmartt
packing techniques change rapidly, however you gotta start somewhere I
suppose.

